# Excel: Anführungszeichen aus String entfernen



## drlenny (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem:

Ich lese aus einer Excel-Tabelle eine Reihe von Namen als String ein.
Unter anderem auch folgenden Namen:

      Büro "Der Hammer"

Dieser Inhalt steht nun in meiner String-Variablen.
Ich verkette diese String-Variable mit anderen Daten und möchte dann unter diesem Namen speichern. Leider weigert sich Excel eine Datei zu speichern, deren Dateiname ein Anführungszeichen enthält.

Daher meine Frage, wie bekomme ich die Anführungszeichen aus dem String raus?


----------



## drlenny (28. September 2004)

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter  Bäumen nicht:


```
Columns("H:H").Select
    Selection.Replace What:="""", Replacement:="", LookAt:=xlPart, _
        SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False
```


Hat sich somit erledigt


----------

